# Windows 10 installation on a separate HDD



## congay68 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi All

I thought I play with the technical preview of Windows 10. I downloaded the ISO file and burnt it onto a DVD ready to go.

My PC is a laptop with a small SSD so I don't really don't want to mess with it creating partitions, or installing virtual drives etc. What I want to do is install Windows 10 in a separate USB hard drive I have lying around and then boot into it leaving my laptop HDD alone.

Is this possible? If so, I would be grateful for an idiot's guide.

Thanks..


----------



## Vizulize (Jan 30, 2015)

You may find this helpful

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...iew-in-a/5c84004c-cbf2-4105-a516-8dfe67b2106c

Viz


----------

